# Tattoo's



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread of tattoo's we have had done of our pets be that of dogs, horses, rabbits, birds etc

The first two I have posted I have rotated to give you the view as though you were looking straight at them, so no Jake and Red haven't learnt how to pose upside down 

This is Red's Paw Print with the initial R 










And this is Jake's paw pring with the initial J









This is a tattoo of my horse Kyle, not a good photo bit blurred but it was hard to take on my own









What tattoo's have you got?

Deme x


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Great thread idea!!!, although I do not have anything to add as I do not have any tattoos! Yours are great though!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i have a tattoo of my old girls paw prrint and name am going to add 12 ainbow stars to it as thats how old she was when she passed ,will put a pic up later when i am on my computer


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i believe there is already a thread for this? ill sort my pics out and put them up anyway  x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I looked for it but couldn't find it, maybe I never looked hard enough.

i am wanting a couple more tat's, one of my horse Spike and the wording Dad and Jamie, just dunno where to have them done though


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

names look good on the feet i think. I have so many ideas i just love tattoos  x


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I can't put any tat's on my legs or feet as the skin is too delicate, it rips and bruises too easily.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I wanted puppy paws tat so bad, until I found out the bible said we shouldn't mark up our bodies. So I wont but would love one. my daughter has I think 4 last time I knew. I yell at her about getting any more but she is grown up and says Mom quit telling her things she's not to do. because i tell her if you didn't know that OK but don't get any more because she knows now. lol.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*tats*

:hello1::hello1:i have 4 dogs(3 chis n 1 pom) n another chi on the way.i had a friend whos an artist make a little cartoon of each 1 of my furry kids.im saving them n then im gonna have them done on my lower back.itll take awhile,though.:coolwink:


----------

